# Photos of my New BMW



## skiboarder72 (Oct 30, 2019)

It's been years since I've done any professional car photography, so I decided to take my new BMW i8 out for some photos! Any and all feedback welcome 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 30, 2019)

Beautiful car! My favorite shots are #5 thru 9


----------



## tirediron (Oct 30, 2019)

Clearly, being a shutter-monkey pays better in your neck of the woods than it does in mine!   Nice set; I like the drama of bright body and dark glass.


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 30, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Clearly, being a shutter-monkey pays better in your neck of the woods than it does in mine!   Nice set; I like the drama of bright body and dark glass.


Hey.. 
I could buy one out of pocket change... 


See.....


Matchbox ‘16 BMW I8  | eBay




Interesting shots to say the least.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Nov 1, 2019)

Haha thanks so much guys! God has been very good to this photographer


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2019)

Very good set.....


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 1, 2019)

Great photos. Really nice car [emoji846]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 1, 2019)

I think you ought to give me the car for a weekend so I can try my hand at some photos of it.


----------



## vannguyen255 (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice car I wish to own and great shots I like to learn


----------

